# TVR or Bike ?



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I can't make my mind up. 

I've always wanted a bike and have also wanted a older TVR V8 burble :argie:

My garage isn't big enough be able to fit a TVR in but have off road parking space. The car wouldnt really loose money if i did sell it on again as long as i looked after it which I would. 

I would need to get a bike licence and all the clobber. However at least it would fit in my garage, but It will loose money when I sell it on. Another bad point is I know very little about bikes or what to look for when buying one etc. 

What would you fellas go for and why ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not a biker, so I'd say car. 

An old TVR might end up being a money pit which would be my biggest concern. 

A bike would be a lot cheaper even taking depreciation into account.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Do you have kids?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Tvr, both will try to kill you but I would like to think the survival rate in the Tvr would be higher.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Have you any ideas on models of tvr and what sort of bike superbike, sports tourer etc I know that's not the real point of your post but just interested:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Doctors call bikers "donors" Stay safe my 4 wheeled friend


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

R5 MEE said:


> Doctors call bikers "donors" Stay safe my 4 wheeled friend


Stay safe, buy a TVR. LOL.

No abs, no traction control, air bags etc etc.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Do you have kids?


I have 1 daughter :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

s29nta said:


> Have you any ideas on models of tvr and what sort of bike superbike, sports tourer etc I know that's not the real point of your post but just interested:thumb:


It would probably be a wedge just love them since I was a kid.

Bike would be a 600 something like a R6 something along those lines.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I would go with the TVR since you have a daughter .


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

R5 MEE said:


> Doctors call bikers "donors" Stay safe my 4 wheeled friend


That's my other worry its not just you its the other people on the roads.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

theshrew said:


> That's my other worry its not just you its the other people on the roads.


It would be the main concern .


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Tvr for me, I always liked the wedge's too not seen one in years though!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

theshrew said:


> That's my other worry its not just you its the other people on the roads.


Many bikers are their own worst enemy.

That said there is so many awful car drivers too.

Accidents happen all the time. Just a 30mph car crash won't make the news as people walk away just a bit sore.

Even "minor" speed accident on a bike can have tragic consequences.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I love bikes and I also love TVR's but as soon as I read that you're a Father it became a no brainier for me.

TVR :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Bike 100%! Nothing excites you as much as being on a big bike! If anyone disagrees then they simply have never been on one.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Had a motocross when younger , seemed like years ago ! lol & been driving big trucks over Canada & the US , & after driving them for say 12 years , I ll never have a road bike because people don t see big trucks 13 feet 6 inch high , how do you think now with all these smart phones around they will see you . It s my point out of all the accidents I saw , but some might not think the same . 

Hope you ll never get in some of the accidents I saw . True it s fun , but security wise , you depend too much on others that don t give a damn about you over the road , it s my point of view .


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

My wife knew someone who was a Police motor cycle officer, had been for a very long time and was an extremely accomplished motorcyclist. He was on his way to work one day on his own road motorbike and someone pulled out in front of him at a junction. The rest as they say is history. Insanely dangerous in my opinion. I personally would love a motorbike but will never ever even get on one. The risks are just to high. It does not matter how good you are, on these roads these days.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I've lost friends to both but I'd still say the TVR would be a "safer" option.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Owned many bikes and enjoyed every one of them, even the little engined ones. They are just soo much fun. HOWEVER. No matter how good a rider you are someone will try and kill you every day. To be honest I just lost my bottle and went to fast four wheels. 
TVR = Terribly Variable Reliability. New TVR's are unreliable. OLD TVR's are, unless they have monstrous service records, going to be expensive. As for aprking one outside. DONT.
My mate had a newish Chimera that stopped outside and it only ever started one day out of two when he wanted to use it. (He bought a Volvo in the end)
There are much better bits of kit out there that will sit outside and not just die.
Just my thoughts.
Ming the considered
PS Drove a Cerbera 4 litre and it was unbelievably quick. floor it at 80mph and the wheels spun.:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Just looking at our local news and there has actually been a biker killed today not far from where I live. I had actually seen the police close the road but hadn't known what had happened. 

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/man-dies-after-collision-b1337-4020382


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bike every day of the week.... I tried to buy a TVR once, every single one I looked at (into double figures) was a load of sh***te...

even the 'careful owner' ones were wrecks...

yes they look nice, sound great and go pretty well... but nothing is as good as a bike...

far too many people worried about things that may never happen... at the end of the day EVERYONE dies... it's not something that should run your life... IMO.

you can die falling out of bed... crossing the road, even just walking down the street these days.... 

you know, everyone these days seems to have a story about someone that's died on a bike... well I've had 4 mates die in car crashes - so what?!?!?! .... no-one I know has died on a bike, and I've been doing it for over a decade.... 

:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

To each his or her own believes , nothing personal here on my end . 

Do what you think will be good for you .


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll remind you of the inscription on David Jefferies' gravestone:

'Those who risk nothing do nothing, achieve nothing, become nothing'.

He was one of the greatest TT riders who died ten years ago this Thursday.

If you want a TVR and can afford it, buy one. If you want the umph but with (probably) better reliability, buy an Impreza.

If you want a bike, bearing in mind if you're starting from no licence, you won't be able to have much anyhow (R6 for a learner - er, unlikely), I'd get a trail bike (eg a Honda XR250). If you do throw it down the road, there's very little expensive plastic to replace and they're a great laugh.

And get yourself on a decent motorcycling training course. Back in my day, it was the RAC/ACU training scheme. Ten weekly sessions of several hours learning everything, including the Highway Code to an extent no car driver could ever comprehend. There must be something similar today.

Biking makes you a better car driver as you learn to see much more in every situation, and you'll understand cross winds, diesel spills and pot holes like never before. 

Buy the best leathers, boots and gloves you can afford, and wear them all the time you're on the bike, no matter how short the journey. Ask yourself if you're not going to bother 'would I be happy to run as fast as I can and throw myself onto the ground in this clothing?'. If the answer is no, get kitted up.

There's loads more of course, but do your research properly and then enjoy yourself. Bikers don't call car drivers 'cagers' for nothing!

I hope this helps.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

TVR just for the noise, one near me with a straight through exhaust by the sound of it...unreal noise. And you don't have to go that fast to enjoy it, you and your passenger.

+ a standard 600 will seem a bit boring next to a tvr.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> + a standard 600 will seem a bit boring next to a tvr.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

yeah, 0-60 in 3 odd seconds, on 2 wheels with a 16k red line and 170ish top speed is always boring next to a kit car that break downs every 5 minutes and uses the same engines and technology as a WW1 tank.

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

A car for me , not the TVR though, if i get the urge to go for a drive i like to be up and go straight out, i wouldn't want to be having to put the leathers and boots and helmet etc on to go out, just grab my key and off you go.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Car but wouldn't get TVR, I would look at getting an Evo 6 or similar


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> + a standard 600 will seem a bit boring next to a tvr.


Are you kidding me? If anything 600's are more fun than thou's. I just got rid of my CBR600 and got an R1. Throwing around corners and bouncing off the limiter on the 600 is a lot more fun IMO.

If it's speed & thrill your after you 'll need to spend £100k+ or buy an Aerial atom to come close.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Keith_sir said:


> Are you kidding me? If anything 600's are more fun than thou's. I just got rid of my CBR600 and got an R1. Throwing around corners and bouncing off the limiter on the 600 is a lot more fun IMO.
> 
> If it's speed & thrill your after you 'll need to spend £100k+ or buy an Aerial atom to come close.


If its speed secondhand black edition GT-R £40,000


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Rather than going down the route of this car is faster, that car is better etc…. maybe a good idea to take a closer look at the safety aspect of actually riding a bike…

We’ll get one thing out the way at the start – fatal motorbike accident that were attributed to CAR drivers are something like 50 – 75% of all deaths on a bike…

So for anyone saying bikes are dangerous that doesn’t ride, but drives a cage, maybe you could help out by learning how to drive properly and actually SEE the motorbike – between 48-52% of “reasons” giving for killing a biker is “I didn’t see them".

So better car driving would help out immensely… something to think about…

Of course there are always going to be idiots who think they are on a track (cars have these too) it’s just the danger rate is higher on a bike…. The most common cause of a biker killing themselves is at a high speed bend… usually because they haven’t judged that the corner is tightening… and mostly left hand bends…

The old “if you don’t know what’s coming, slow down” springs to mind…..

I remember one of the very few days I went out with a bike club, the same guy crashed 3 times…. He was just an idiot, with an idiot mentality… but as long as he just hurts/kills himself… that’s OK in my book… 

Bikes are harder to ride… that’s a fact… however, they give off an amazing feeling that just can’t be replicated with 4 wheels… and in the sun, on a great road, when you hook it up right and fire out of a corner…. Honestly…. There is not a lot on earth that will beat that feeling of getting it right (and certainly not on 4 wheels)

A couple of things I do to make me feel a bit safer, not sure if it does, but a big percentage of biking is about confidence – even though I was say I have to be prepared to die that day when I go out on a bike…. Be prepared… just don’t think about it…. 

When I see a car at the junction waiting to pull out, I cover both front and rear brakes and lift off the throttle… I also move the bike as far away from the danger as possible… so if the car is turning left, I’ll position my bike right next to the middle lines (if I can), just giving a few extra feet…

On country roads… it’s always 70%...maybe 80% riding…. And always, always, always looking, thinking and slow in…. get some advanced training, learn how tress, bushes, lines, telephone poles all help to read the road for you…

On filtering… usually first gear, covering all brakes and clutch… I’ll dip the clutch and rev the bike sometimes, just for a bit of noise… the loud green paint can be hard to see sometimes…  

I’ll just say this, if any car drivers are still reading – It’s 100% legal to filter, so stop being d**ks and just give us a bit of road… a couple of inches is all that is required… yes I know your upset at sitting in the line, yes I know it’s a sunny day and you're hot, bothered and probably jealous of us… but you made your choice to sit in a cage, don’t try and hurt us because of it.

I promise we will be out your way in a few seconds, then you can go back to being upset, arguing with the wife, shouting at kids and generally having a bad time stuck in your cage, in traffic… but for a few seconds, be nice… it’s not that hard… and you will probably get a wave, or a kick of the leg as an appreciative thank you..

Yours faithfully

Cueball 
(cage and bike rider… V6, V8, straight 6, roof, no roof, 4 wheels / 2 wheels)


:thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> Rather than going down the route of this car is faster, that car is better etc…. maybe a good idea to take a closer look at the safety aspect of actually riding a bike…
> 
> We'll get one thing out the way at the start - fatal motorbike accident that were attributed to CAR drivers are something like 50 - 75% of all deaths on a bike…
> 
> ...


I try and let bikes past if I see them, then when they rev and I then see them (after I haven't seen them), I make sure I TRY and move out the way for them, I'm not against bikes, just be brought up with cars :thumb: just giving the OP some ideas


----------



## Ozzie54321 (Mar 15, 2013)

As a TVR owner I just have to say TVR, I bought a 1989 S Series about 2 years ago. It only has a 2.9L Ford Scorpio V6, but it's in a car that weighs less than a ton, so it has more power than I'll ever need on the road, it sounds fantastic. With the roof off it's a brilliant experience to take it out on country lanes. 

Their is a fanaitical TVR owners club and the forum on Piston Heads is excellent, no end of support and help with problems. The TVR events held all around the country are great fun too.

Yes they are not the most refined cars in the world, yes the body work is GRP (never rusts!), yes they can rattle and bits fall off, but they are very reliable, mine has never missed a beat! 

If you are serious and find one you love, you need to make sure that the "outriggers" on the tubular steel chasis have been replaced. All TVR's rot at this point, especially at the front behind the front wheel arches (salt and muck trap), even a small hole here is an MOT fail and repair needs at least a partial body off, (not necessaarily a massive job, but you can't weld too near the GRP body work, for obvious reasons!) 

Bikes are great, loved owning them, but when you ride past that fit girl on your bike, she can't see how damn fine you look, 'cos you're dressed like a spaceman! However in the TVR, roof off, shades on ...... helloooooo!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Rather than going down the route of this car is faster, that car is better etc…. maybe a good idea to take a closer look at the safety aspect of actually riding a bike…
> 
> We'll get one thing out the way at the start - fatal motorbike accident that were attributed to CAR drivers are something like 50 - 75% of all deaths on a bike…
> 
> ...


I fully agree that there is too many poor drivers on the road.

Quite often the excuse for having an accident with another car is they never seen that either.

Not that I'm making too much of an excuse for them, but what catches them out is either quite often the closing speed or the fact they didn't anticipate the bike to be there.

As you say half the bike accidents will ultimately be a car driver at fault, but from the accidents I've seen and the near misses, I can often see them coming whereas the biker hasn't. You would think as a biker he'd be more alert than someone like me who doesn't ride a bike and not as concerned with his safety.

It does appear to me that too many bikers are too confident and take too many risks. Knowing the dangers you'd think they would do everything possible to be safe rather than make risky maneuvers that leave their safety solely on ability of someone else.

It does take two to have an accident and each party should do all they can to avoid it in the first place.

I'm not against bikers at all but there is a large proportion with little respect for safety.

If someone in a Saxo was speeding down the high street at 50mph overtaking other road users, people would be very quick the criticise. Often you see bikes well over the speed limit in built up areas and this seems to be tolerated as normal.

You see far more dangerous bike riding than car driving in proportion of users.

The other week I was overtaken by 3 bikers on South Deeside Road in a 30mph zone. The Granite City Rally had just finished and the rally cars were heading back to base.

The bikes diverted their route to follow a Corsa and proceeded to try and squeeze past traffic to get behind the Corsa.

No exaggeration they must be doing 90mph and one was pulling a wheelie in the middle of the road with oncoming traffic. The drivers coming the other way **** themselves.

If cars done something remotely similar the Aberdeen Evening Express would have dedicated a story to the boy racers and more antisocial driving in Aberdeen.

We do share the same road, there is good and bad on both sides, but we do often seem to have a different set of rules.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree... I'm not here to defend muppets that ride bikes.... 

They deserve to get the book thrown at them if they act like that...

The only thing I'll say about the whole risk thing, is that unless you are a biker, you are looking at it from a car drivers point of view... 

The TED (Time Exposed to Danger) of a bike is hard to explain unless you have been out in one... so what looks dangerous and risky to a car driver, is really nothing of the sort...

But, yes, I agree it does take 2 people to have an accident...

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

TVR. Unless it's an R1


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

The problem with fast cars is you can't really exploit all that lovely performance on public roads because there's always another car driver in the way so you end up spending most of your time crawling along at the same speed as everyone else waiting for an overtaking opportunity. On a decent sized bike no-one gets in the way for long because you can overtake in a fraction of the time it takes even the fastest car and in my experience the majority of car drivers pull over slightly to let you past. 
The thing with bikes is you have to concentrate 100%, 100% of the time, there is no margin for error, if you get it wrong it's going to hurt. But no car I've ever driven beats the thrill of riding a bike. 
If a bike is too dangerous how about a Caterham? Cheap to run, reliable, no 'medallion and chest wig' image, great fun in the twisties :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Get a bike. The freedom is amazing. And no car will be able 
To match the thrill.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you got a bike license or driven bikes in the past?

Nothing beats trying to get the knee down. Felt like losing my virginity again.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ We've all done that...



:lol::lol::lol::lol:



:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ We've all done that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

See, a TVR driver would just look odd doing that..... :tumbleweed:

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've had the same dilemma but neither are an option now I have two amazing children who suck every last penny from me and most of my spare time! Also since working on the major trauma unit I would never entertain the idea of a bike but that's just my opinion. As mentioned earlier its not just that you might crash its the other road users hitting you that's the problem. I treated 2 guys the other week, both experienced bikers with 15+ years of experience each but were hit by cars pulling out who didn't see them.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

JamesCotton said:


> If its speed secondhand black edition GT-R £40,000


What about a fireblade engined Westfield or Caterham they must comes close to being a compromise?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> What about a fireblade engined Westfield or Caterham they must comes close to being a compromise?


Still a *LITTLE* more practicality with the GT-R, back seats  :tumbleweed:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> What about a fireblade engined Westfield or Caterham they must comes close to being a compromise?


What about a TVR powered motorbike?

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=12952


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> yeah, 0-60 in 3 odd seconds, on 2 wheels with a 16k red line and 170ish top speed is always boring next to a kit car that break downs every 5 minutes and uses the same engines and technology as a WW1 tank.
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:


I don't mean straight line speed, hairing round bends etc.

I'm talking days out, roof down, daughter by your side etc.

In no way do I mean a 600 would be slow, I know they do 11 sec Qtr's so they ain't slow.:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Keith_sir said:


> Are you kidding me? If anything 600's are more fun than thou's. I just got rid of my CBR600 and got an R1. Throwing around corners and bouncing off the limiter on the 600 is a lot more fun IMO.
> 
> If it's speed & thrill your after you 'll need to spend £100k+ or buy an Aerial atom to come close.


Please quote my whole post, the snippet above is out of context. I talking fun as in ownership fun you could have as a whole.

Nothing to do with speed, the owner stated he had a daughter and I chose the TVR because of this.

I still think pull them out the garage next to each other and a 600 (standard one) would seem boring next to a decent TVR, I reckon the TVR would be the bigger talking point. You see loads of 600's knocking about, but people notice a TVR.

:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> I still think pull them out the garage next to each other and a 600 (standard one) would seem boring next to a decent TVR, I reckon the TVR would be the bigger talking point. You see loads of 600's knocking about, but people notice a TVR.


TBH you are probably right, TVR's are stunning and very rare to see on the roads. For me though it's all about riding vehicles, not looking at them although if its practicality he wants then obviously 4 wheels.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> Have you got a bike license or driven bikes in the past?
> 
> Nothing beats trying to get the knee down. Felt like losing my virginity again.


Ive not got a licence yet no. I have ridden bikes before


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> TBH you are probably right, TVR's are stunning and very rare to see on the roads. For me though it's all about riding vehicles, not looking at them although if its practicality he wants then obviously 4 wheels.


I just love TVR's the downside is not having anywhere to put it ( might be able to talk my parents into using there garage ) i doubt it tho.

Always wanted a bike to but the only bikes i like are sports bikes just not into anything else ( prob not the best choice for a beginer )

TBH im not that bothered about speed as my daily is a Focus St which isnt exactly slow. Id just like a bit of a toy to make me smile :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Having had lots of both i would say now go for a car. My MB days are now over.Thats through choice & not serious injury by the way.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Bikes! Had a couple of R6 road bikes and now a GSXR track bike. Currently looking about for another road bike, can't beat the freedom.

Fast cars are good but you'll just get stuck behind a few cars every time you find a decent bit of road where on a bike you can just nip past!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Get a cheap 125cc for £800-£1200. One that'll do about 58mph and 90mpg should do. You have more fun than in a TVR.

Then you'll have plenty of time to practice, get a bigger one... and you'll think T-V-what?

*Says someone thats never been in a TVR


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

McClane said:


> Get a cheap 125cc for £800-£1200. One that'll do about 58mph and 90mpg should do. You have more fun than in a TVR.
> 
> Then you'll have plenty of time to practice, get a bigger one... and you'll think T-V-what?
> 
> *Says someone thats never been in a TVR


125cc bike?! You mean a jumped up moped


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you've never ridden and have no experience id avoid anything that will excite you like the tvr will .

However if you want to ride and are happy to take it easy for a bit nothing beats the rush of riding and a bike that will whip that tvr's **** is available for sub 2k , but start slow and work your way up ! Id be dead if id had a fireblade from the off !


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Some very valid points here, of course there would be as this place is always great for getting opinions and comparisons on anything and everything, that's why we all love this place so much.
Personally I love bikes, and cars as mentioned here there is nothing quite like a bike can't say I'd recommend learning and going for a sports type bike till you get a few miles under your belt. Think back to passing your driving test like many couldn't wait to get in the car and go for a drive my instructor dropped me at the bus station and said think about what you have just achieved now learn how to drive, I've taught you how to pass a test. How true was that for all of us. I've had a big sport bike and realised that for most of the time the thrill of the power was going to end in tears, that said even lower powered bikes still give the senses a work out unlike any car ever could until you try it you'll never understand it.
As for the TVR V8 combo fully understand the reasoning not much sounds as good as a lazy V8 bumbling along could no other V8 powered motor fit the bill if the TVR is so unreliable as others have said, after all this is supposed to be about the smiles for miles factor for you not what's going to happen next fear of ownership. 
Yes biking involves wrapping up in gear to protect from cold, rain scrapes but again nothing even on the most miserable of rides home will compare to riding.
You'll probably scrape a knuckle or two getting the roof up on a wet day.
If you go car route there are various options for protecting it through winter from the elements so don't be put off that it won't fit in a garage could always get a cover or a bubble for it, then again when it's blowing an absolute hooligan outside you could be in the garage remembering that perfect ride out with a beer in one hand and a polish cloth in the other if the bike was inside.
What ever you decide good luck but most importantly enjoy it and be safe.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> 125cc bike?! You mean a jumped up moped


Yeah!! You've gotta start somewhere...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

McClane said:


> Yeah!! You've gotta start somewhere...


agreed. in some respects small bikes are _more_ fun, as its easier to get them (legally) working at their limits.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I have no experience with either but After spending the weekend in and around Matlock I'm going to go and say bike, their was hundreds their and they all looked/sounded amazing much better than any car. The two friends with me on bikes you could just tell were having a much better time than me and my mate in our cars. I'd love one just not brave enough yet lol

A screenshot from a video i took driving through their, couldn't park sunday it was that busy 










And a quick one with the cars and bikes... Says it all bikes look much better haha


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

TVR any day of the week

my dream car


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

M20fes said:


> TVR any day of the week
> 
> my dream car


I wish however a bit far out of my price range :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> I have no experience with either but After spending the weekend in and around Matlock I'm going to go and say bike, their was hundreds their and they all looked/sounded amazing much better than any car. The two friends with me on bikes you could just tell were having a much better time than me and my mate in our cars. I'd love one just not brave enough yet lol
> 
> A screenshot from a video i took driving through their, couldn't park sunday it was that busy
> 
> ...


People can make their point that bikes may be better fun, I will never accept a bike sounds or looks anything remotely close as good as a nice car.

No chance.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Kerr said:


> People can make their point that bikes may be better fun, I will never accept a bike sounds or looks anything remotely close as good as a nice car.
> 
> No chance.


Same as this, bikes to me can't be styled or looks anywhere near as nice as a car, or sound as nice


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

I might have to differ................. Styled by Tamburini, with an engine designed by Ferrari. Looks and sounds great, but then I might be biased ;0)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it depends on the bikes and cars in question... 

there are plenty of great sounding bikes (usually Italian as above) and plenty of really sh***ty sounding cars... like an Impreza Chav Senior edition....

so again... it's all down to perception and individuals.... I would say my Ninja sounds pretty good on the move when the ram air hits..... car drivers probably won't know that, as I'm so far up the road by that time..... 

my old Honda VFR 800 V4 sounded pretty good too... a bit odd.... but nice...shame they ruined it with stooopid VTEC Yo!!!! :wall: (@op... the pre Vtec VFR is still one of the best all round bikes in the world for me... sport tourer... maybe have a look at them  )

as for looks.... yeah there isn't as much halfrauds sticky on stuff for them.... you can still lighten the wheels, new brakes etc.... but mostly everything on a bike is for function first.... no radios, ashtrays and sound deadening....cars are mostly bloated and fat, like a middle aged boxer.... 

and of course bikes do get slipper clutches though....... 

anyway... seems its a bit *** for tat now, about as pointless as an ashtray on a bike.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Unless it's a Honda VTEC, 600 bikes sound better than any car imo.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Mick said:


> agreed. in some respects small bikes are _more_ fun, as its easier to get them (legally) working at their limits.


Indeed. Joking aside my view (as someone who is learning to ride a bike) is that I have more fun on my small, cheap, Japanese hairdryer than I imagine I could in a TVR.

Unfortunately I don't have the means for direct comparison.

CB's summary of two wheels hit the nail on the head for me (as usual)


----------

